# Rides around Sweet Home



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

Any recommended rides around Sweet Home, Oregon?

I'm going to be camping at Foster this weekend and it is my duty to get over there early on friday and stake out a claim for a site until the rest of the crew shows up.

I'm thinking of just heading up Quatzville drive, but I don't really know what the road is like. I could always head out hwy 20, but I'd just assume get away from the cars.


----------

